# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Lecture de fichiers dans un rpertoire dans un ordre prcis

## steffieLilirose

Bonjour,
Je travaille actuellement sur la version PB8 de PowerBuilder.
Je cherche actuellement  lire des fichiers dans un rpertoire dans un ordre bien prcis : celui de la date de cration des ficheirs windows.
Cela est-il possible et comment ?
Sinon, comment trier dans la fonction Dirlist afin que je puisse rcuprer mes fichiers ***_AAAAMMDD_HHMM dans le bon ordre ?
Je vous en remercie d'avance.
@steffieLilirose

----------

